# Reg. Bovi Serum or similar product



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So, a wonderful farm that I purchased a few gorgeous Nigerian goats from absolutely swears by the Bovi Serum product made by Colorado Serum. I have heard other wonderful reviews too, so I am tempted to get some in my medical kit.

My question is this:
Others I've talked to give 5cc ORALLY, instead of SubQ, to their Nigerians. Can I continue this? (Giving it orally?) I'd prefer not to give shots if I don't absolutely have to.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Traci,

What is the Bovi Sera used for? Is that what people use to prevent shipping fever? 
Sorry... I don't know if it can be given orally or not.... but it sure would be nice if you could!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

It is in the Hoegger goat catalog. I think it is used for sick goats and also for shipping fever as well as weak kids. I never have used it myself. It is fairly expensive and requires extra shipping


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am very wary of products like this. I would like to know what goats or cows were used to make the serum. Were they tested for all the usual diseases? Makes my skin crawl thinking of what goats or cows could have been used to make the product. If your going to go through the expense of buying a Serum mine as well draw blood off your own goats and find a place that will separate and give the serum to you.

And such a product given orally would be useless since the stomach acid of the goat would destroy the serum.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello again,

Sorry, I should have been more acurrate and included the links to the products so that everyone could see what the product is.

Here is the Colorado Serum link: http://www.colorado-serum.com/csc/bovi_sera.html

Here is Hoeggers link (they apprarently LOVE the product!): 
http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/ ... t=6&page=1

Here is Valley Vet's Link: http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... b0d0204ae5

I realize that none of the stores mention giving it orally. But with goats it's seem that everything is done a little differently when it comes to medicines and such.

I can understand where you are saying in mentioning "where the product came from"... I hadn't really thought of it that way. I don't stop to think about where my CD/T came from... I just sortof chalked this Bovi-Sera up as another (possibly) helpful medicine to have on hand. I guess maybe I should take a deeper look into it. You have brought up a very good point in where it came from...

Anyone else with experience regarding using Bovi-Sera or similar product?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

CDT and Bovi Sera are two very differn't products.

CDT is a vaccine, made in a laboratory, I don't know the exact process, but much like any vaccine. It's grown in an egg. CDT is a active antibody made by the Body itself. 

Bovi-sera is made from the blood Serum of intensely vaccinated cows or goats for things such as CD, Tetanus, Pneumonia, ect. 

CD antitoxin is also made the same way. It is a serum. Overly vaccinated cows, horses, or goats have blood drawn from them and then the serum is taken from it.

Both the antitoxin and Bovi-sera are Passive antibodies, not made by the body. This is why you usually need to give a much higher dose of these than when you give a vaccine.

Also since bovi-sera is antibodies it makes sense that the stomach would indeed kill and not absorb them. Much like colostrum is antibodies and they are only absorbed orally for a few hours after birth until the stomach changes.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I asked about this product once and if it is necessary. Seems like it could be a waste of money - as long as you take good care of your animals (and I know you already do), they shouldn't really need that extra stuff. Just my humble opinion. 

Since you show your goats, I'd probably invest in getting them vaccinated with Pasturella. What I need to get done before show season comes around. I know for sure this was a problem in our area, even with some of the big-time herds.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow,
Thank you RunAround! That was an incredibly informative response, thank you so much for the teachings!

Hi also "Capriola"  I do take very good care of the goats, that's for sure... but you are also very correct in stating that others in our area bring in sick goats to shows. I'm sure it's the same everywhere, but last year we only showed in two shows, one being our local fair, and our goaties came home with a nasty cold that took weeks and weeks of intensive daily care with extra vitamins, minerals, shots, etc. It wasn't pleasant at all and left quite a bad taste about showing, which is actually my very favorite part of goats.

I started researching this Bovi-Serum and also the Pasturella vaccine BOTH, as options to make my goats come out of the show season still healthy. But after RunArounds description, I'm thinking of holding off on the Bovi-Serum.

Also, If you're open to vaccinations (I personally do), then I would HIGHLY suggest you vaccinate before you take the girls out to show. Atleast maybe we can minimize the nasty germs the goaties pick up at the shows. 

Take care,


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely going to be vaccinating for Pasturella before the shows. Not so concerned about CDT. We've never had a problem with enterotoxemia (knock on wood).


----------



## Normamc (Nov 8, 2011)

I found this Web site initially when I did a Google search for "bovi sera for goats" because I was considering buying it. I've now used this product on an ailing goat, and I'd like to comment.

I understand the theoretical concerns about this type of product, and I certainly understand a reluctance to waste money. However, my own practical experience is that this is NOT a waste of money. I have an older Boer goat (Amy, 10 years old) who has been battling anemia for months (cause was barberpole worms). All of my goats are pets, and Amy is the biggest character among them. She was always at the head of the herd and was extremely vigorous, and it has been heartbreaking to see her become weak and timid. She is receiving all sorts of supplements, of course, but I could tell a big difference after only a few injections of Bovi-Sera, and I think it unlikely that this is coincidence. Amy is now back to being at the head of the herd.

Colorado Serum is a good company, and I don't think that the people at Hoegger's--which recommends Bovi-Sera very highly--are so money-hungry that they would mislead customers about this product's merits.

Each person has to do has he or she sees best, of course, but I'll never be without Bovi-Sera in my goats' medicine cabinet, and the product has proved to be worth every penny I paid for it. In fact, I just wish I had used it on a couple of Angora goats that I bought recently. Both were perfectly healthy (I know the seller well), but two days later, one came down with coccidiosis, apparently from the stress of the move, and I ended up with a vet bill that was larger than what I paid for her. I think that if I had given them injections before they were transported and after they got settled here, the cocciodiosis would never have had a chance. 

That's my two cents' worth, anyway.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I have also use the Bovi Serum, for a new born kid that didn't get colostrum. It did help, and I will be ordering more to have on hand just in case I need it this year. I don't know that I would give it orally though. I got my first bottle of it in the kidding kit I bought last yr. Just my experiance with it


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I have some to sell. I ended up with six bottles and only need one for emergencies.


----------

